# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Gestion d'additions

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Gestion d'additions

Gnrations d'additions imprimes  effectuer  la main. Le programme imprime galement les rsultats.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## gegila

Bonjour

Je viens de tlcharger ce petit programme pour mon petit fils, c'est intressant mais il manque au tlchargement l'unite  "ststrs";

Je pense que cette unit sert dans le dcalage des nombres si au Nombre du haut vous avez 3 chiffre et 2 au nombre du bas.



```
tmp := leftpads (tmp, Chiffres.value);
```

leftpads est alors inconnu.

----------

